

Raspberry Pi GPU Goes Open Source $10,000 Bounty For Quake 3 - ge0rg
http://hackaday.com/2014/02/28/raspberry-pi-gpu-goes-open-source-10000-bounty-for-quake-3/

======
ge0rg
Original source:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/6299](http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/6299)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7320828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7320828)

